# HTC Portamate HTC PBR-001 PortaMate Wood Rack



## RandyMorter

Thanks for the review David. I could use something like that (and, I haven't spent any money on anything for a while!). Where did you get it?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Amazon.com. I just checked and it is still the same price plus free shipping. Take care.


----------



## donjohn24

Thanks for the post - when looking at the picture and seeing the comment about screwing the uprights to the wall, I realised that the old uprights and supports that I have lurking around from shelves I removed some time ago would do exactly the same job.

As I mentioned elsewhere today, I never throw anything away, but I wonder why I never thought of using these redundant parts this way before - Doh!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Don,

I'm a bit of a pack rat myself.

Yes, this has uprights but they are steel tubes. The "brackets" are also steel tubes that slip over the upright and slide down to a set screw that keeps them in place.

Shelving standards (the uprights) and brackets are not very similar at all. We all know that a bracket wants to come off at the worst possible time from any upward bump. This can not do that (come loose) unless the steel itself fails.


----------



## donjohn24

I take your point David, but the brackets in the system I have are quite difficult to remove, and probably impossible when loaded.
But I'll look at the possibility of a 'lock' mechanism to make sure.


----------



## rum

Glad to hear its good in practice.. FYI Lee Valley has what I believe is the same unit on sale for ~$40 which is $51.00 shipped (or less if you have more stuff in the same order to spread the shipping out). I just got one in this week but haven't had time to put it up yet (it is a bit of a slippery slope on starting an order there… sigh, just don't look around to much ).


----------



## Trev_Batstone

I just bought this same rack yesterday at Lee Valley (Canada), only mine is a 5-shelf unit, but identical.. made by Port-A-Mate. $39.50 Canadian. I just finished installing it on the wall of my shop about 1/2 hour ago and it looks great. It's time for some serious storage organization in the shop.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I just may add another. Truly a great value and sturdy as heck, too.


----------

